# Transporting goats in trailer



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, i've just recently found out about packing with goats and the more i learn the more excited i get. The thought of my rockclimbing gear being carried by goats is awsome! What an idea! Any way what is the best or safest way for goats to travel. Meaning should they be tied/divided off or loose? My trailer will hold 4-5 goats and i will only have 2 in it. Any advise would be great. SNAKEMAN


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Snakeman, 
Welcome. 
Check out the string called "How do you haul your goats?". It discusses some of the ideas we come up with. I'll top post it so you can see.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a link to the bigger tread on hauling goats.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=9

To your specific question of whether to tie them or not, I'd say it depends. If I am hauling young goats or goats that get along well I'll usually leave them loose. If I have dominate goats with subordinate goats then I tie them. I have a stock rack in a 6 1/2 ft pickup bed and can haul six goats easily with three tied to each side. I make sure to tie goats together that get along and put subordinate and dominate ones on opposite sides so there is not any fighting. If you use a lead rope to tie them just make sure it is short enough to keep them in place but long enough to let them lay down if they want to. I use a 22" tie down with snaps on both ends and clip it higher or lower on my rack depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

The only thing I will add is that I like to tie the goats more for me. When I open the trailer door I don't want goats charging out at me!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess it depends on your goats. Do they have horns? Would they fight and gore each other if they were just loose in the trailer?

My 3 don't have horns. When it's time to go I open the trailer and say "goats in". They just hop in, push each other around a bit until they get into the proper order, then they just lay down, and away we go. Apache lays down at the front, followed by Pinto up against him, and then Moose at the rear. By laying down they don't get thrown around when I am driving. They figured this all out for themselves. I didn't have to teach them anything except to hop in the trailer. When I open the trailer to let them out I grab a goat as he jumps out, click a leash onto his collar, and then clip him to one of the tie downs screwed to the outside of the trailer. I grab the other two before they wander off to eat things, and get them attached to the trailer, too. I don't like them wandering around eating stuff at trailheads, or getting hit by cars, or chased by dogs.


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, we brought home our first 2 horned, 4 year old oberhasli werthers last week. I ended up leaving them loose but walled off the trailer with plywood so they couldn't move around to much. They did great, laid down and enjoyed the ride. We've really been enjoying them, very friendly, smart and very hungry! I knew they loved to eat but had know idea how much. WOW! SNAKEMAN


----------

